# New mud pan design



## jstone (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I've got an idea for a new, more ergonomic, mud pan.

The idea is to get the strain off the wrist by letting the arm support the weight, and keeping the wrist in a more neutral position.

This is a quick mock up made of foam core and styrofoam, but you get the idea.

Please take a look at the photos and let me know what you guys think
Any help will be greatly appreciated!

Any potential problems?
What do you like about it?
What do you not like about it?
Could anything be done differently?

Thanks,
J.


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

jstone said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I've got an idea for a new, more ergonomic, mud pan.
> 
> ...


I commend you on putting your ideas to work. If you would like some contact information for a U.S. manufacturer that is all about helping innovators like yourself put your ideas in motions PM me. Your design does seem to take some stress of the hands. When using a mud pan I seem to like switching it between hands when I need to... as long as you can easily switch this from arm-to-arm, it could work. I'm not holding a mud pan all day like lots of guys on here, but I'm sure they will give you some feedback. Coming up with the idea is half the battle. Good luck, and PM me if you want some contact info. Take care.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

make a pan that has a belt attached to it,there's the odd occasion when that would come in handy,where you could strap it around yourself.
like when your getting old,your shoulders are ^&^*^% !!!,and you just can't hold that pan no more


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> make a pan that has a belt attached to it,there's the odd occasion when that would come in handy,where you could strap it around yourself.
> like when your getting old,your shoulders are ^&^*^% !!!,and you just can't hold that pan no more


I know this isn't exactly what you were talking about, but these are used quite a bit. This attaches to a belt. That's me in the photo. I've got to admin... these kind of mud pan and tape holders aren't exactly comfortable. It would be better to have something made of nylon or leather that attaches to the belt, rather than metal hooks. Bending over with this on doesn't work so well. A better mouse trap could be made, that's for sure. We do sell more of these than I ever thought we would though. So, there is a market for a better pan holder. http://www.walltools.com/store/advance-mud-pan-and-tape-holder.html


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

I like jstone's idea though. Reminds me of robotcop. Robopan!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

walltools said:


> I know this isn't exactly what you were talking about, but these are used quite a bit. This attaches to a belt. That's me in the photo. I've got to admin... these kind of mud pan and tape holders aren't exactly comfortable. It would be better to have something made of nylon or leather that attaches to the belt, rather than metal hooks. Bending over with this on doesn't work so well. A better mouse trap could be made, that's for sure. We do sell more of these than I ever thought we would though. So, there is a market for a better pan holder. http://www.walltools.com/store/advance-mud-pan-and-tape-holder.html


yeap some thing like that,great for 1st coat on screws,where i half to hold a ball-peen hammer and knife,and when shoulders get sore,not a bad price either


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Creativity in action!*

You've posted the idea publicly so now your patent protection clock is ticking. You need to move fairly quickly.

What we've learned (respectfully submitted here :yes is that you have to build the prototype and let some of the guys here on DWT try it out. They'll tell you if it's any good. Then you can decide your course of action.

You really only need to sell one pan to one out of 100 guys to make a lot of money. The trick is getting the distributors to show some interest. I think I know Walltools contact and if so, he's certainly offering you an excellect opportunity.

As far as distribution goes, go to Walltools first. I've done the research and Brandon is by far the most supportive as far as new technology goes.

Based on our research, we are forecasting Walltools to become the lead online distributor in 5 years. Go to him first after you've done the market testing with the prototype.

If you need patent advice, I can help with that.

:thumbup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

jstone said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I've got an idea for a new, more ergonomic, mud pan.
> 
> ...


It appears like it would be too inflexible when using it - I could see it being awkward to get to all the mud well enough, when compared to the traditional method that allows you to 'spin' and angle your pan freely while working with it.

At times I'll carry my pan with my arm hanging down, wrist curled up some to keep the pan level enough. I'll also on occasion carry it over my shoulder in a way that waiters carry food and drinks - especially when I've got full mud in the pan. Changing positions like that gives my arm, shoulder a rest. I can't picture being able to do that with your design, but instead would pretty much have to hold my arm in a limited position, which would be tiring. 
Cleanup up of such a unit could be more difficult. Maybe a little too much.

But it seems a nice attempt at something new and useful.

Maybe something like a sensible wrist support - one that's designed especially for mud pans/pan users - could be an alternative. But even that might be a little too restrictive/inflexible. But maybe not for some.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I think it would sell,but get rid of that tape wheel thing,there's minor things you would use it for,screws #1 ,fire taping,want too different types of mud to carry. do three ways....main reason for me,i kick my mud pan around on the floor when doing screws.thats how bad my left shoulder is.Not screwing my shoulders up more when doing some thing stupid like screws.So guys who are in constant pain like me may want one
Do i get one for free:whistling2:


----------

